# Bowtech Split Limb Vibration Dampener



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I tried the older style on my commander arrow dropped a foot ! that bow is fine without them . one of the FEW BT's that should be trouble free for ya.


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Commander vibration?*

Huh? What vibration? My Commander has ZERO need for these dampeners. Maybe your timing is off a bit? That could cause a vibe... Just a suggestion.

Best of Luck,


----------



## mpc (Jan 8, 2009)

My bow is totally vibration free I was on Limbsavers web site and watched the slo mo vided and saw how hard limbs react when shot.
I just thought it would be added security and added protection 
Here is a link to the video view the one labeled “dampening products” 

http://www.limbsaver.com/#one


----------

